# 72 Decal Placement Help



## DazeGoneBye (Oct 14, 2011)

I have searched through the threads and have found the proper dimensions for the placement of decals to a 70. I was wondering if anybody had these dimensions for a 72. The trunklid decal placement should be the same as a 70, I could use the dimensions for the placement on the rear quarters. I suppose I could try and place them by eye, but if I could find the correct location... Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

